# "και μας αστόχα μας"



## Ancolie

Μια γριούλα, Κυρα-Καλλιώ, λέει σʹένα άρρωστο παλικάρι ·

"να φας, να γερέψεις, να σηκωθείς στα ποδαράκια σου, να πας στο καλό, και μας αστόχα μας"

Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό το αστόχα · ο τόνος είναι έτσι. Δεν είναι το επίρρημα του άστοχος ( άστοχα ).


----------



## Perseas

Μία από τις σημασίες του «αστοχώ» είναι «ξεχνώ, λησμονώ». Εδώ είναι προστακτική.


----------



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα ! Ευχαριστώ !Γιατί ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν το λέει ;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Κατάλαβα ! Ευχαριστώ !Γιατί ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν το λέει ;


Ίσως γιατί πρόκειται για μία από τις σπάνιες χρήσεις αυτού του ρήματος. Προσωπικά δεν ακούω το «αστοχώ» με αυτή τη σημασία στον καθημερινό λόγο.


----------



## Ancolie

Perseas said:


> Ίσως γιατί πρόκειται για μία από τις σπάνιες χρήσεις αυτού του ρήματος. Προσωπικά δεν ακούω το «αστοχώ» με αυτή τη σημασία στον καθημερινό λόγο.



Αλλά την καταλαβαίνεις, την ερμηνεύεις ! Πως ?
Γιατί λέει δυο φορές "μας" ; "μας αστόχα μας " ;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Αλλά την καταλαβαίνεις, την ερμηνεύεις ! Πως ?


Από τα συμφραζόμενα και με τη βοήθεια ενός άλλου λεξικού. Υπάρχει εδώ. Και εδώ (7α). Και εδώ (3 forget). 


Ancolie said:


> Γιατί λέει δυο φορές "μας" ; "μας αστόχα μας " ;


Πολλές φορές  μία αντωνυμία (όπως είναι εδώ το πρώτο «μας») προαναγγέλλει κάτι που θα ειπωθεί αμέσως μετά (το δεύτερο «μας»). Άλλο παράδειγμα: «*Εμένα* *μου* αρέσει το χιόνι». Ή «Αφού *το* θέλεις *αυτό *, θα γίνει».


----------



## Ancolie

Perseas said:


> Από τα συμφραζόμενα και με τη βοήθεια ενός άλλου λεξικού. Υπάρχει εδώ. Και εδώ (7α). Και εδώ (3 forget).
> 
> Πολλές φορές  μία αντωνυμία (όπως είναι εδώ το πρώτο «μας») προαναγγέλλει κάτι που θα ειπωθεί αμέσως μετά (το δεύτερο «μας»). Άλλο παράδειγμα: «*Εμένα* *μου* αρέσει το χιόνι». Ή «Αφού *το* θέλεις *αυτό *, θα γίνει».



Συγγνώμη, γιατί θα μπορούσα να το βρω κι εγώ αφού έχω ( στο διαδίκτυο ) το λεξικό Τριανταφιλλίδη. Αλλά ποτέ δεν θα διέκρινα αυτή τη σημασία.

Για αυτό που λες για τις αντωνυμίες, το ήξερα αλλά μου φαίνοταν λίγο περίεργο το ο,τι είναι δυο φορές η ίδια, αντίθετα με τα δύο παραδείγματα που δίνεις.


----------



## Αγγελος

Δεν είναι "δυο φορές η ίδια".
Κανονικά, θα έπρεπε να γράψει "κι εμάς αστόχα μας". Αλλά φυσικά ακούγεται το ίδιο. Επίσης, το λογικό θα ήταν να γράφουμε "σ' εμάς", "μ' εμάς", ακόμη και "από 'μάς", "για 'μάς" (άλλο το "γεια μας!" = "εβίβα!", που προφέρεται 'γιάμας'), αφού ο δυνατός (=ορθοτονούμενος, όχι εγκλιτικός ή προκλιτικός) τύπος είναι "εμάς" -- όμως γράφουμε "από μας", "για μας".


----------

